# Which fuel for big trucks?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I am driving a 1500 hemi dodge ram. I wonder what fuel is the best one out there for bigger trucks. I know they all have their own additives. I of course always fill up with 91 octane and use at the moment shell 91.

Just throwing this question out there! Anyone has some feedback on this subject?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

In my opinion.... It doesn't matter. Many gas stations fuel comes from the same refinery. However if u want to look into your own fuel additives try searching 4x4 forums as they are forever trying to get better fuel economy and HP. Also look into chipping your truck too. I know I'm getting my car chipped next summer to improve performance.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think katie is right in that most gas is the same, i dont know if there are any published peer-reviewed journals showing conclusively one brand of gas being better than another... chipping can help as can a low-restriction air intake (ie K&N) there are even other things you can put in your air intake that create a vortex that enables them to suck in more air...
anyways my friend got that dodge powerwagon a few years back with the low gear ratio and a hemi, he got 4 miles to the gallon on regular and almost 6 on premium lmao, poor guy. hopefully yours is better than that


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

goota watch if it is a new truck alot of warrenties wont cover your truck if it has a k and n filter and also chipped your warrenty will be void and also the new vehicles are not true hemis . the late 2010 models and 2011 will be somewhat the same as the old hemis and pump out some big horse power


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

Using a higher grade of gas will not benefit your motor in any way. The ecu from the factory is tuned to run on 87 octane. If you were to go to a performance shop and get your ecu reflashed or a performance chip then you would be required to run a higher grade depending on which chip/software you went with. Regardless of what your engine is tuned for, using 94 octane(Only 94, 91 doesn't really make a difference) will increase gas mileage but this will be offset by the extra cost of fuel so it really doesn't make a difference. Stop using 91, you're wasting your money.

There is a difference in gas between different companies. Each company has their own blend of additives. I find chevron to give the best mileage and husky to give the worse. My engine is highly modded and tuned to run on premium, it's very sensitive to which gas I use. Whenever I use chevron I seem to get the most power, mileage and a much smoother idle. I can't comment on shell as I've never used it, they don't have 94.

All regular gas is now required to have up to %10 ethanol. Ethanol is NOT good for your engine or parts (on vehicles not meant to run on ethanol). The government claims that a blend of 10% or less won't affect your engine in a negative way but I still would never put it in my car. When you go to the gas station you will see a sticker that says, "may contain up to %10 ethanol." I'm guessing they place this sticker to warn their customers in case of any liability issues. Chevron 94 is the only gas that contains 0 ethanol.

About the K&N filter. K&N does not increase performance. Neither does a cold air intake. This is often a mistake made by a lot of people who either aren't into tuning cars or are new in the scene. Ask anyone who knows anything about cars and they will tell you the oem air filter is the only way to go. My brother has a 400hp vw jetta and he still runs the oem filter from the dealer. People often claim they gain power from a K&N but that's usually because the engine is slightly louder and has a throatier tone. Also, the oil from the air filter eventually gets sucked up the intake tube which gets on the mass air flow sensor. When the mass air flow sensor gets coated in oil, it can't function and gas mileage/performance is dramatically reduced. It's best to stick with OEM or a dry performance filter.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i think katie is right in that most gas is the same, i dont know if there are any published peer-reviewed journals showing conclusively one brand of gas being better than another... chipping can help as can a low-restriction air intake (ie K&N) there are even other things you can put in your air intake that create a vortex that enables them to suck in more air...
> anyways my friend got that dodge powerwagon a few years back with the low gear ratio and a hemi, he got 4 miles to the gallon on regular and almost 6 on premium lmao, poor guy. hopefully yours is better than that


The vortex device is a gimmick. The most BS thing you can do to your engine.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i know i have always filled mine with chevon for the last 15 years of its life. each gas sation has its own addative and so i figure the engine will be happyer with the same addatives each time. and chipping will void all warentys the truck many still have if new. if u are thinking of mass airing ur truck save ur slef a few coins and swiss cheese the bottom of ur air intake the truck has stock it does the same thing... (just a tip from my pro rock crawling buddies).


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I do have a kn air intake in my truck. Is also tuned with superchips flashpaq (thats why i use 91 octane) and I got a flowmaster exhaust. Thinking about an electric fan next. 

I have tried Chevron but didn't see any difference. I do notice a difference with esso, (decrease in mileage). And I've heard shell is not the best gas for the engine. Don't know why they say that. Confusing to me


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

you've got the same truck as I. 5.7 or 6.2?
thristy bugger
I normally run chevron 89. No mods yet. Can you give me more details on the superchips flashpaq.

I do however find that Chevron 91 gives better economy for highway driving. In the cityr, it doesn't matter.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

Since you're chipped why not just run 94? 94 has no ethanol (chevron only). Not only will you have increased mileage but you'll notice better throttle response. Give it a try.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

cowis said:


> i know i have always filled mine with chevon for the last 15 years of its life. each gas sation has its own addative and so i figure the engine will be happyer with the same addatives each time. and chipping will void all warentys the truck many still have if new. if u are thinking of mass airing ur truck save ur slef a few coins and swiss cheese the bottom of ur air intake the truck has stock it does the same thing... (just a tip from my pro rock crawling buddies).


The intake box on most cars is designed to suck in air through the fender so it gets cool air. When you swiss cheese a box it sucks in all the heat from the engine. It's best to leave it the way it is.


----------

